# Questions about building up a Orbea Dama Race...



## Jim the Giant rider (Jul 15, 2005)

A friend just picked up a Dama Race frame on ebay and asked me to build it up. I looked over the frame and now I have a couple of questions... 

It comes with a front der clamp for a Braze on; is this really needed? I noticed on Probikekit that all the build kits are braze ons... is this a European thing? Can I just pull it off and move on with a clamp on?

Second; the cable routing for the front der goes up through a big chunk of carbon just behind the BB. There is a little plastic tube fished through... do I fish the cable through this tube and then the tube keeps the cable from rubbing the carbon fiber?

Other than that it seems to be a notmal bike build up...


----------

